# Tree Climber / Arborist Pittsburgh, PA



## Husky288XP (Feb 27, 2017)

Tree Climber/Arborist
We have an opening for an experienced Arborist/Tree Climber for residential tree care operations. A successful candidate should possess the following:

-Minimum of 2 years experience in general tree care operations: tree climbing for pruning and removal (with and without spikes), rigging knowledge, equipment operation (chainsaw, stump grinder, Bobcat, etc) and bucket truck operation
-ISA Certified Arborist preferred, but not required.
-PA driver’s license with clean driving record required. CDL a plus.
-Excellent communication skills
-Ability to follow and execute work orders
-Strong work ethic and ability to work in a team oriented environment

Salary and Benefits
-Competitive compensation based upon qualifications and skill
- Health insurance available after 90 working days of employment
-Savings and retirement plan with company contribution of funds available after one year of employment
-Uniforms provided
-Yearly stipend for boots
-Regular opportunities for employer funded continuing education
-Reimbursement for testing fees for professional accreditation and trade licensing


----------

